# Out of all the foals born on your farm this year



## jeniemac (Jun 18, 2010)

Thought this would be fun.

Out of all the foals born on your farm this year which on is your favorite?

Here is mine.

Postons Admirals Shawnee

Redrock War Admiral X Dell Teras Street Smart


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 18, 2010)

I HONESTLY cannot decide!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 18, 2010)

Well this is my only but I just think he is pretty neat.....He is ASPC / Foundation..

He's by JJ's Painted Duke and out of my war whoop daughter Single G's Cherokee Maiden who is a full sister to Knights To-A-Te.


----------



## Katiean (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine have not hatched yet so I don't know.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 18, 2010)

_Well there are actually several colts that I think are truly PHENOMENAL and are definatly SHOW QUALITY this season again. But there's a "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" daughter that I just love and I'd have to say she's my favorite for different reasons. I JUST LIKE HER.... that's it. _

_ _

_I actually like her so much that I had sold her and decided that I really wanted to retain her prior to them picking her up. So I had to contact the buyer and let them know that I really didn't want to sell her. Therefore, this little SWEETHEART will be remaining with me and YES I offered them something EQUALLY as nice in place of her and they've purchased the other mare & filly. _

_ _

_Here name is "Allure Ranch Spirits Pure Ambition" and no matter where I am when I'm outside she make certain that she comes to find me._


----------



## Connie P (Jun 18, 2010)

Our one and only this year.

CLP Batteries Not Included - AKA Ben.

Magic Mans All Izon Me X GG'S Little Gypse Rose


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Jun 18, 2010)

Hope this works. She is our only foal this year. But loves to pose and a real sweetie.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, so far, this is my favorite foal of the year; Songcatchers Scarlet Ribbons. Sired by Bears Indian Icon and out of Bears Snip A Ribbon.






But, I have two more coming in the fall. Both sired by my Rowdy grandson. One out of my L&D Scout daughter and one out of Bear Farms Nu Genes.


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, its an easy choice for me this year - we only had one! A beautiful black filly with bright blue eyes.

Sired by LK Russian Rocko (by White Russian)

Dam is HM B&W (by Grandpas Gambling Man)

Meet "Bippiti Boppiti Blue" aka Boogie


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 18, 2010)

We only had two foals this year, both colts and our first for us sired by my new herdsire Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome.. I simply CAN NOT choose a favorite out of the two, I'm still on cloud nine!

"Max" AMHA/AMHR/PtHA (pending) black pinto colt






"Teddy" AMHR/PtHA (pending) bay pinto colt


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 19, 2010)

Boy oh Boy Leeana! Your foals just keep gettin better and better!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 19, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> We only had two foals this year, both colts and our first for us sired by my new herdsire Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome.. I simply CAN NOT choose a favorite out of the two, I'm still on cloud nine!
> 
> "Max" AMHA/AMHR/PtHA (pending) black pinto colt
> 
> ...


Both are nice,Max is amazing!!!!!


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice foals


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 19, 2010)

I think all of my foals this year are exceptional but if I had to pick just one that was my favorite, I couldn't do it. I'd have to pick 2 and here they are.

Irish Hills Beyond Beautiful sired by Jazz Singer and out of Jenny.






Irish Hills One Wild Night sired by Bandito and out of Blue.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 19, 2010)

Leeana said:


> Well this is my only but I just think he is pretty neat.....He is ASPC / Foundation..
> 
> He's by JJ's Painted Duke and out of my war whoop daughter Single G's Cherokee Maiden who is a full sister to Knights To-A-Te.


_*VERY NICE BABY.....*_


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 19, 2010)

Only one baby this year and hes EXACTLY what I wanted.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh man, what a tough question this year. I usually do have one favorite for one reason or another, but this year am keeping all three fillies at this point and I love them all for different reasons. So I am going to have to say I just cant decide on a most favorite this year.

Here is Heather Glens Smokin Hot, Heather Glens Wisp of Smoke and Heather Glens Liquid Smoke..........


----------



## Katiean (Jun 19, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> We only had two foals this year, both colts and our first for us sired by my new herdsire Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome.. I simply CAN NOT choose a favorite out of the two, I'm still on cloud nine!
> 
> "Max" AMHA/AMHR/PtHA (pending) black pinto colt
> 
> ...


I like MAX the best.


----------



## Mulligans Run (Jun 19, 2010)

That is hard...we've been blessed with some really nice foals this year. Majority are colts, but beautiful colts, so I can't complain.

The first two are a tie...

*Diablo - our future junior herd sire*






* and Oz*






And then two other colts...

*Journey*






and Comet!!






We are very pleased with our 2010 kids



Hopefully they will all hit the show ring.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Jun 19, 2010)

I love this homozygous pinto colt so much so, I decided to keep him!





SH Eclipse Storm











This colt is pretty nice too...


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok since I cant decide I'll post my prettiest color one






CheyAuts Write Out Loud, aka Sharpie


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 19, 2010)

Mulligans Run said:


> That is hard...we've been blessed with some really nice foals this year. Majority are colts, but beautiful colts, so I can't complain.
> 
> The first two are a tie...
> 
> ...



_O.K. you really need to hide that GORGEOUS colt "Diablo" since he ranks number UNO with me...._


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Jun 19, 2010)

This was our only foal of the year, but she was EXACTLY what we wanted...really more than we could have asked for





"Rose" Jaitera ADs Sheza Bella Rosa


----------



## Becky (Jun 19, 2010)

I think my favorite Redrock foal this year is Redrock C Make Me. She is out of my daughters' show mare, Redrock Sasakwa and by Redrock Magic Maker. Make Me has so much expression and a real 'look at me' attitude. I'm expecting great things for this girl!


----------



## Joanne (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow! Tough question!

I would have to say these two colts are my favorite foals so far. They are pure eye candy!





But I am planning on keeping a bay blue eyed pinto filly. I think she will cross well with my stallions.

.


----------



## REO (Jun 20, 2010)

I love ALL my babies!!

But I'll only put two.

Just a quick pic taken. You should see her now!










And her half sister










I guess I'm a sucker for blue eyes!


----------



## Mulligans Run (Jun 20, 2010)

Allure Ranch said:


> _O.K. you really need to hide that GORGEOUS colt "Diablo" since he ranks number UNO with me...._


Thanks..you realize that is a brother to your boy



....we are really tickled with him!

There are a lot of beautiful foals in this thread. Congrats to all the owners!


----------



## mizbeth (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, there sure are some nice foals on here. Me too, I'm torn between several of them. They all inherit their daddys personality and this is what I love so much about Mime. He passes he attitude on as well as other attributes of his.

Here are a couple of them: Mariposa is such a doll, she has the prettiest head of all of them, but the boys have all the color.

Mariposa daughter of Mime, not a bit of white on her anywhere. She tugs at my pants legs for attention.






Mimes Main Event - Bay overo colt-he comes running when he sees you coming!

http://myimages.bravenet.com/302/861/488/3/MainxEvent.jpg






Mimes Masterpiece - Bay overo colt, marked just his sire even with tiny lightening bolt on his neck.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 20, 2010)

Again so hard to pick out of 3 colts this year

We are so happy with them all this year

But I will pick

Eagles Ring Bows Buckshot

he has sclera, molting on lips and striped hooves and alot of roaning all over

this pic is right after clipping before his color came back

*Buckskin appy colt and full brother to our Perlino mare "Spice"*






although our Bay Huckleberry and black pinto Hazmat are very nice too

the appy stuff is very interesting to me

Here are our other 2 2010 colts

Huckleberry: Bay colt






Hazmat- Smokey Black Pinto colt






ok I didn't just pick one


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratulations to all of the breeders who have pictured their lovely foals on here. Isn't it amazing how far this breed has come in just a very short number of years?

This is a collage of this years colts with a yearling colt on top, but I wanted him on there because my favorite of this year's foals has the same tight, hookey ears that I just love.

My favorite is the bottom middle colt. He is my miniature warmblood! He is predicting to mature around 28" and his movement is awesome! Fluid, elegant, balanced. I just can't quit watching him. And! Like his brothers he is also homozygous for tobiano!

I keep thinking how easy it would be to keep him......would love to show him and later see his foals, but we have his sire and grandsire. And there is no way Cowboy or Skipper is going anywhere.






Charlotte


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW! Congratulations to Everyone! Those foals a just stunning!





Yes, this is really hard to tell. I LOVE my fillies, but my favorite pick will be my colts.

First my ASPC colt, I hope I can hardship him into AMHR.

We call him Early Boy, because he came at 298 days. He poses at all the times. He is just breathtaking!






Here he is with his half sister:






And of course I also love my appy colt!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 21, 2010)

Everyone on here posting should be extremely proud of their fabulous foals - such beautiful babies how can anyone pick a favorite? Congratulations to everyone in this thread as it was truly an awesome foaling crop for so many!

Of our 17 foals so far, there cannot be a favorite. Well, there are probably three favorites shhhhhhh don't let the others know. LOL

All are equally spoiled and loving and we share our time with each equally visiting each pasture daily.

I'd have to say the top two would be the following - not based on looks but personality:

Gray Dun Buckeroo grandson:






and our precious Thumbelina, a Bonus Filly for her huge personality in such a tiny package:






and for good measure we'll throw in the most kissable muzzle on the planet, our BTU grandson:






really tough to pick favorites!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my everyone, your foals are beautiful!! Wow this is so hard to pick............. they are all my favorites. But here are the ones that just stole my heart.

His name is Socket 2 ya. Socks for short. He is also called DooDoo Butt LOL.






This is Lookin Good Scout. He is called Pony Boy, (from the movie the outsiders) LOL.






And I cant leave out this fabulous girl. Her name is Vegas showgirl. Thumblina for short.






And last but least, this is White Diamonds, Cashmere for short.


----------



## alphahorses (Jun 22, 2010)

We have 4 this year. We're thrilled with all of them.

This is my favorite as far as color goes.






The other three are both characters and pocket pets. I honestly don't think I could pick a favorite!


----------



## hafpints (Jun 22, 2010)

We didn't have any horse foals this year due to us deciding to give all my mares a break. I am enjoying all the foals pictures on here and I can always get my foal fix with Watcheye's colt. I have a couple bred for next year.

April


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 23, 2010)

hafpints said:


> We didn't have any horse foals this year due to us deciding to give all my mares a break. I am enjoying all the foals pictures on here and I can always get my foal fix with Watcheye's colt. I have a couple bred for next year.
> 
> April


Yes, the little wild child!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 23, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> We only had two foals this year, both colts and our first for us sired by my new herdsire Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome.. I simply CAN NOT choose a favorite out of the two, I'm still on cloud nine!
> 
> "Max" AMHA/AMHR/PtHA (pending) black pinto colt
> 
> ...


No wonder, they are both too cute!







Irish Hills Farm said:


> I think all of my foals this year are exceptional but if I had to pick just one that was my favorite, I couldn't do it. I'd have to pick 2 and here they are.
> 
> Irish Hills Beyond Beautiful sired by Jazz Singer and out of Jenny.
> 
> ...


They are both lovely! But what about Lucy??


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 23, 2010)

Mulligans Run said:


> That is hard...we've been blessed with some really nice foals this year. Majority are colts, but beautiful colts, so I can't complain.
> 
> The first two are a tie...
> 
> ...


Wow! Stunning boys! You should be proud!







JaiteraMiniatures said:


> This was our only foal of the year, but she was EXACTLY what we wanted...really more than we could have asked for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that she is adorable!

Congrats to everyone on there foals! They are all nice. I personally had two bred, but neither got in foal. Just breeding one for 2011 and wishing for better luck.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jun 23, 2010)

We only had one this year by Erica's Taker, the other we ere expecting miscarried last month. He is so sweet though because I play with him a lot since it is just him. He is a grullo which I love.






Can't wait for next year though our new stallion Bare is expecting 3 and he will probably go back into training so he won't have any from him the year after.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's mine Crayonbox Lilac...

















Oh I guess she isn't a foal, but pretty darn cute anyway! My baby goat "keeper" from this year.





No foals for me this year, but 3 in the oven for next year!


----------



## jeniemac (Jun 23, 2010)

She is so cute..

I want to thank everyone for sharing their babies. I never thought there would be such a good responce to my thread. There are so many beautiful babies out there. Keep them coming.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, I have really enjoyed this post too! LOL Kim........


----------



## jeniemac (Jun 28, 2010)

jeniemac said:


> Thought this would be fun.
> 
> Out of all the foals born on your farm this year which on is your favorite?
> 
> ...


Here is my really favorite one. Born this AM

Expreso


----------



## SHANA (Jun 28, 2010)

I had 4 mini foals so far, 2 colts and 2 fillies. Since I don't keep my colts I don't get to attached to them. The 2 fillies well we are keeping both. The first is our Oneka's Devil After Dark daughter, SPH Ohso Cuddly After Dark, aka Cuddles, and the second is our Cross Country New Kid In Town daughter, SPH Kids' Peanut Butter Princess, aka Princess. I like them both so hard to decide on just one. You can see photos of them on my website in foal section.


----------



## Anne (Jun 28, 2010)

This little guy I'm in love with!

Havencrofts Justa Saddle Tramp

We only had two foals this year, and the other is a cutie for sure but Tramp

is just a bit "extra" (just my opinion, LOL) the picture really doesn't do him justice.

Anne


----------



## Reble (Jun 28, 2010)

Only 3 foals this year...2 fillies and 1 colt

This is my favorite.. Glory Bee






Hubby likes Ebony best....


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I definitely cant pick just one either!!! I have 3 favorites:

Maple Hollows Magic Moment











Maple Hollows Golden Magic






Maple Hollows Dark Desire


----------



## jsites (Jun 28, 2010)

Love this topic! So many beautiful foals!

My favorite filly Cedar Fields Princess NaDiva











My favorite colt doesn't have a name yet. His new owner gets to name him


----------



## Joanne (Jun 29, 2010)

jsites said:


> My favorite colt doesn't have a name yet. His new owner gets to name him



Jennifer this colt is stunning!


----------



## jsites (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Joanne! He's my best Awesome foal so far.


----------



## fastrack (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh gosh. One is impossible...I'll try to limit to 2 !

GMR Foolers Boogie Woogie






and GMR Hawks Techno Color Explosion






oh gosh, I have to include one more

GMR Bandido Lil Husseler


----------



## Gena (Jun 30, 2010)

Your foals are wonderful! I was excited to see you on LB. My FAVORITE mare I have ever owned you bred, "Geo Mars Midnite Fairy Tale" She is absolutely gorgeous and moves like a dream. She is an excellent broodmare and so intelligent. And her foals are as beautiful, smart and sweet as she is. I had a lady come to our ranch that has professionally trained "big" horses for 20 years and said Midnite was born to pull a cart and the first miniature horse she ever wanted to buy. She is special. Unfortunately we had to sell our ranch and all of our horses. MH Ranch bought her and our herd. I still miss her dearly but so grateful for the time I had with her!!!







fastrack said:


> Oh gosh. One is impossible...I'll try to limit to 2 !
> 
> GMR Foolers Boogie Woogie
> 
> ...


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 30, 2010)

That is easy! Zee sired by Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy Dam Wauk-A-Way Liberty Bell


----------



## alphahorses (Jun 30, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> "Teddy" AMHR/PtHA (pending) bay pinto colt


Wow - look at that pose!!! You just could not have asked for a better picture.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words on our two boys!



Really appreciate it



These two are our best foals so far, and definitely have me excited for things to come!


----------



## REO (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry! Sorry! I know I'm awful, but I can't help it!

I know she's not flashy and she's really small, but I just love this lil Nort daughter!










I love all the great foals posted! So many to love!


----------



## wwminis (Jun 30, 2010)

Out of the four foals we have so far I have to pick them all!





WWC Miniatures Buck Echoes Elegance aka(Elly)






WWC Miniatures Buckweiser Lite aka(Bud)






WWC Miniatures Exclusive Pattern aka(Patty)











WWC Minis Exclusives Buckeroo Bliss aka(Bliss)


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2010)

So many beautiful, beautiful foals








I have so many favourites among this year's foals that I would hate to choose just one. But below is one of our best foals (IMO). An as yet un-named filly out of one of our maiden mares. This mare is a daughter of my very first mini mare (purchased in 1993 and the foundation mare to my most successful breeding line), so great hopes were held for this offspring, and we were not disappointed!! The sire is my little American boy, Dragon.






Anna


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Jul 1, 2010)

My favorite filly was this filly, Lil Hoofbeats Marilyn Monroe






My favorite colt this year is this LWO negative colt, Lil hoofbeats High Fidelity, out of my mare Windchimes


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh WOW!! Look at those markings - lovely looking foals too








Anna


----------



## Tami (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice babies everyone.....I had six babies and am in love with every one of them....lol. I would have to say these 2 are probably my favorites......

Oak Parks Royal Elegance.....Ellie... you can't tell it from this photo but she has an exotic head and huge eye, plus a really long neck....







Oak Parks Creme To The Extreme....sporting her mud from all the rain we had in the second photo...lol.....











I have a little grullo colt too that I am pretty fond of.....


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, we only had one foal born ON our farm this year, so it was easy: Rusty (OTM Ricochet, pending). But then he went in the hospital and I had to wait for him to get out before I dared post. So here he is, Max's little brother - but only half brother, out of a black and white daughter of Jefferson Halls Gambler, so he will not turn gray.


----------



## penny (Jul 2, 2010)

OhHorsePee said:


> That is easy! Zee sired by Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy Dam Wauk-A-Way Liberty Bell


Lovely baby! I love the face markings!


----------



## penny (Jul 2, 2010)

REO said:


> Sorry! Sorry! I know I'm awful, but I can't help it!
> 
> I know she's not flashy and she's really small, but I just love this lil Nort daughter!
> 
> ...


oh she's lovely! And a blue eye(that I can see)!


----------



## gvpalominominis (Jul 2, 2010)

Tami said:


> Nice babies everyone.....I had six babies and am in love with every one of them....lol. I would have to say these 2 are probably my favorites......
> 
> Oak Parks Royal Elegance.....Ellie... you can't tell it from this photo but she has an exotic head and huge eye, plus a really long neck....
> 
> ...


*Nice babies Tami... look at those necks already = ) Love the name Creme to the Extreme....LOL *


----------



## Erica (Jul 2, 2010)

Hard yet for me to say which is my absolute favorite as I haven't gotten around to clipping them and making them pretty yet....so they all are still hairy with tons of baby fuzz; but these three are my favorites I think, mostly as I have been anticipating them for a while, seeing Pharaoh (National Grand Champions) first foals and then BAllerina is one of my favorite mares.......all AMHR/ASPC and looking better each day, even in their fuzzies at the moment.

palomino colt - (Ballerina x Rock)






black colt - (Glory x Pharaoh)






bay filly - (PQ x Pharaoh)


----------



## susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

Erica, that bay filly (PQ x Pharaoh) has "DRIVE ME!!" written all over her. I love her!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to say that I think my favorite "foal" on here is the one from Crayonbox! LOL There is just something about baby goats....



Of course, there are quite a few equine foals I'd love to have that I saw on here!!!!

I love 3C Incognitos Easter Lily for her spunk, movement (OMG, she'd be a SERIOUS driving prospect if she was taller, but she'll have to "settle" for Liberty) and her presence.











This filly (3C Touched By A Star), all 16.75" of her at birth and just measured yesterday at 22.25", is just the SWEETEST little girl. She RUNS to meet everyone at the gate, she's never met a stranger, isn't halter broke just because she wants to follow people around anyway, so while it looks like she's leading, she doesn't know she is, LOL.


----------

